# Confusing FWC Regs (Black Snapper)



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm new to the forum, so if this topic has come up and been beat to death I apologize. I was born and raised in FWB so I've fished the Panhandle waters all my life. Yesterday I fished an inshore trout and redfish tournament with a friend of mine. We caught a few black snappers one of which was short of 10". My buddy went to throw him in the box and I told him it was short. He swore he had seen on the FWC site that was no size limit on black snapper, only on mangrove snapper. I've always thought the terms black and mangrove were interchangeable, so I figured I would go to the FWC site to clear things up. Sure as shit, he was right. It clearly states that mangrove or grey snapper must be 10" and there is no size limit on black snapper. However, there is absolutely nothing on the FWC site to help identify a black snapper or show the difference between black and mangrove. After doing some research I know that the fish we caught were mangroves per FWC Regs even though every local fishermen I know refers to them as black snappers. I can definitely understand how someone would be thrown off by the regs as they are written, especially considering that the last time I checked there are no actual mangroves in the Panhandle and everyone here calls them black snapper. In my opinion FWC needs to clarify their crap if they want people to understand and keep up with the current regulations. If anyone can explain to me what FWC is referring to as a "black snapper" and has no size limit please do.
Thanks,
Will


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

It wouldn't be confusing if people called them by the correct name to begin with. Google Image black snapper and mangroves. The black snapper is a lot darker and more black then the redish/brown mangrove.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/black-snapper-mangrove-96136/


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm not buying that, FWC should have some sort of clarification. Even if you click on Fish ID on their site, there's no picture of black snappers or any kind of description.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you were inshore more than likely I would guess you caught what I believe to be a grey snapper. Offshore yes what most refer to around here are Mangrove snapper but are called black snapper by most everyone around here. in the bays when people catch grey snapper most also call them black snapper also. Confusing yes but something you learn over time around here. The regulations are actually clear you just have to be sure what you have. Just because someone else tells you what it is or what the size limits are you better check for yourself, they change so often on dates and sizes that really you cant take anyone else word, not that they are trying to misguide you, just nearly impossible to keep up with them. And I can guarantee that FWC will not go for the HE told me that these were ok to keep excuse.


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

You're completely wrong. The fish in the bay and gulf are the exact same species of fish, I know that because I "learned it over time" LOL. If you think they are different species because one is in the Gulf and one is in the bay, you are truly as dumb as you sound


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

Next time I catch a 5 pounder in the bay, I'll take a picture, and the next time I catch one "offshore" I'll take another picture. And if you can show me the difference I'll give you 1 billion dollars. Why? Because there is no difference...


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Cobiaobsessed said:


> You're completely wrong. The fish in the bay and gulf are the exact same species of fish, I know that because I "learned it over time" LOL. If you think they are different species because one is in the Gulf and one is in the bay, you are truly as dumb as you sound


Says the new guy who's confused over black snapper. I think you misinterpreted what he was trying to say. Google it, it's been discussed.

/thread
before it becomes a crying and pissing match


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh boy....

Asks for advice...calls people stupid for giving advice...seems legit.


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

LMFAO, you think I don't know what I'm talking about because I actually fish everyday instead of sitting on my computer talking about it? Name the species and I promise you without a doubt I've caught it if it swims here. From blue marlin to tripletail. I even caught the first cobia out of Destin of 2013. So just because I posted something on here that is obviously confusing people considering my friend I fished the tournament with has also lived here his entire life was thrown off by it, you might want to think for a minute before you go spouting off on the keyboard about how smart you think you might be...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Might wanna take your own advice. You make yourself look highly intellegent.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You are not going to catch a regulation named Black Snapper in inshore waters. 

You will catch what we in this area call black snapper that are regulation named Mangrove Snapper.


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

Exactly, thank you! I was simply pointing out the fact that everyone around here calls them black snapper, and if you look at the regs you will see that it says no size limit for black snapper which is confusing if that's all you know them as...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

We dont' have the true "black" snapper around these parts. We have gray and mangrove snapper. But many people call them "black" snapper around here!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cobiaobsessed said:


> LMFAO, you think I don't know what I'm talking about because I actually fish everyday instead of sitting on my computer talking about it? Name the species and I promise you without a doubt I've caught it if it swims here. From blue marlin to tripletail. I even caught the first cobia out of Destin of 2013. So just because I posted something on here that is obviously confusing people considering my friend I fished the tournament with has also lived here his entire life was thrown off by it, you might want to think for a minute before you go spouting off on the keyboard about how smart you think you might be...


Have you caught any slippery dicks?:whistling:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Cobiaobsessed said:


> Exactly, thank you! I was simply pointing out the fact that everyone around here calls them black snapper, and if you look at the regs you will see that it says no size limit for black snapper which is confusing if that's all you know them as...


 And it still gets confusing if you try to figure out what a true "Black" Snapper really is.


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

Ha, good one! I have found them in cobias stomachs, no joke...


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

Just because I'm new to an Internet forum and point something out about a regulation not being 100% clear people assume I just learned how to snell my first knot. Man, all the time I've wasted fishing tournaments all these years, this is where it at, NOT!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok....I'm going to get some popcorn, be right back!


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Typical newb coming to a forum, asking a question, then blasting off at people for giving their opinion. Nobody here is accusing you of not knowing how to fish or what type it is. Just sit back and take a chill pill. The answers will come in. That's how it works. Welcome


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

In our area, the grey snapper, black snapper and mangrove snapper are local names for the same fish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow... this dude.

Look bro, don't come on here and ask people for advice then get your panties in a twist... I don't care how high and mighty you think you are, what you've caught, or the fact you caught the first shit eater out of Destin. Simple fact is you asked a question and then insulted people who tried to help you.

As far as fishing goes, I've killed more shit than cancer, so I guess I'll set the record straight...

A "black/grey/mangrove snapper" are all one in the same. The FL legal limits are 10" total length, and a possession limit of 5 fish per person.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok I'm back...what'd I miss?
http://science.kukuchew.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/popcorn_100000.jpg


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

For such a smart guy it sure seems like that was your first time reading the regs. I have only been here a couple years but it took me about 30 minutes after reading the reg to ask that question and get the right answer without being a dick.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Cobiaobsessed said:


> We caught a few black snappers one of which was short of 10". My buddy went to throw him in the box and I told him it was short.


My question, why would you keep any fish less than 10" long (to eat) in the first place, even if it were legal? Couldn't be more than a bite size piece of meat anyway. :whistling:


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Cobiaobsessed said:


> LMFAO, you think I don't know what I'm talking about because I actually fish everyday instead of sitting on my computer talking about it? Name the species and I promise you without a doubt I've caught it if it swims here. From blue marlin to tripletail. I even caught the first cobia out of Destin of 2013. So just because I posted something on here that is obviously confusing people considering my friend I fished the tournament with has also lived here his entire life was thrown off by it, you might want to think for a minute before you go spouting off on the keyboard about how smart you think you might be...



I caught the first cobia of 2013, but i was busy fishing everyday so I did not have time to tell everyone about it. :whistling::no:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Dang!

This thread went south in a hurry.

Didn't take long for the term "dumb" to pop up.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Well ,,, Whats the official defenition Or have i missed something? We have black snapper in the gulf. Not sure if our bay greys are the same but they could be. I've seen 10 lb black Snappers . Any bigger , We called them Cubera's.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow dude you need to chill out. I was trying to make a guess on what you were trying to explain and do not forget YOU were the one being the idiot because YOU could not figure out how to read regulations. I was not saying that the two species of fish are different in the bay and in the gulf I was trying to state that what people call them around here are the same name for different fish. I was trying to help and that is what you were asking for help because you couldn't figure it out. Now as for attacking on one of your first posts Real good job that is a way to make a great first impression on this forum I will give you some advise when asking for help or advice weather you like the answer or not the best thing to do is say thank you weather or not you take that advise or not but to rant on because you think someone is calling you out for trying to answer the question you asked is i am sorry very immature.

So as far as saying that you have lived here your whole life goes, that does not mean much. Because over that whole life you dont seem to have learned alot.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey...where'd this guy go? It was just getting good and POOF he's gone. 

Seriously though! How does a FISHERMAN who's lived here all his life not know that these are mangroves and we call them blacks? That's some pretty basic stuff right there...just sayin.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It was probably past his bedtime... he had school today I'm sure.


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

Ragon210 said:


> I caught the first cobia of 2013, but i was busy fishing everyday so I did not have time to tell everyone about it. :whistling::no:


I didn't have to get on a forum to "tell everyone about it", word gets out pretty quick in the cobia fishing community. I guess you wouldn't know. The Destin Log got the "word out" to the rest of the folks.

http://www.thedestinlog.com/article/20130322/SPORTS/303229889


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Cobiaobsessed said:


> I didn't have to get on a forum to "tell everyone about it", word gets out pretty quick in the cobia fishing community. I guess you wouldn't know. The Destin Log got the "word out" to the rest of the folks.
> 
> http://www.thedestinlog.com/article/20130322/SPORTS/303229889


Yep... sound AND looks like a douchebag... seriously man, no one cares about some shit eating cobia, especially not something as mediocre as a 44lber...


----------



## Cobiaobsessed (Sep 20, 2015)

About what I expected you to say. Really, no one cares about a "shit eating cobia." That's weird that there's 100 boats on the beach these days every April and the payouts of the weekend tournaments are starting to rival those of marlin tournaments. The only person that would say that is someone that has tried cobia fishing and sucks at it...and when it comes to the first fish, size doesn't matter dipshit...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Cobiaobsessed said:


> About what I expected you to say. Really, no one cares about a "shit eating cobia." That's weird that there's 100 boats on the beach these days every April and the payouts of the weekend tournaments are starting to rival those of marlin tournaments. The only person that would say that is someone that has tried cobia fishing and sucks at it...and when it comes to the first fish, size doesn't matter dipshit...


Yeah that's why tournament participation is dropping more and more every year... I could fill a tractor trailer with the cobia I've killed over the years... there's no challenge in it for me anymore!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

My first cobia or at least my buddy said it was...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

fsu alex said:


> My first cobia or at least my buddy said it was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks kind of cobi-abcessed to me!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol. I love this forum.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm typically not the one to stir the pot, but holy cow!

This dude doesn't know that a true black snapper doesn't exist here and cops an attitude when someone correctly answers the question he asks, and he thinks he's Billy Bad-Ass because he booked the first "FAD" charter of the year, in 2013.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I caught the first Cobia of 1970 and my Father caught the first one in 1940..


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never caught the first of anything. Am I less of a man?...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sure everyone remembers me on the news when I caught the second cobia of the 2015 season. We released her back into the wild


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

My awesome wife of 30 years made me a mangrove lunch today, sure was good.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

man where do these guys come from? join the forum and less than 20 post and they become ass hats.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mmmmm....looks good. Now I'm hungry and these Doritos aren't cutting it!


----------



## Fast Eddie (Jun 17, 2015)

J0nesi said:


> man where do these guys come from? join the forum and less than 20 post and they become ass hats.


It didn't take that long, I think that this was his first post. I know I am a newb to this forum so I sit down, shut up and learn. I know what I know and there is no reason to convince anyone here of my experience. There is always something else to learn. I think that this is a good example of how not to ask for help.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

fsu alex said:


> My first cobia or at least my buddy said it was...
> View attachment 592610
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I can only imagine what you used to catch that!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Actually newb, this guy beat you by 2 days, and I would bet my retirement that there were others caught before that but they felt no need to be patted on the back by a bunch of privileged googan d-bags that come into town and spend $10,000 to win $5000. In other words, welcome to the forum, now eat a dick.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/tommy-holmes-first-2013-cobia-147109/

Just to keep this on track, whatever you call them those grey mangrove bastards are delicious.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Mmmmm....looks good. Now I'm hungry and these Doritos aren't cutting it!


These? :whistling:


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

60hertz said:


> Wow! I can only imagine what you used to catch that!


A larger cobia. Oh which, ate a shad made in the Matrix.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Cobiaobsessed said:


> I just learned how to snell my first knot.


I don't think that's how it works. 

Have you killed any Cuban hogfish? Pomfrette? Cubera?


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow someone thinks they are a badass for something they did once over two years ago. you want bad ass try the full pull crew that gets the first fish of the year almost every year that is the difference between luck and talent. just because you may have gotten lucky once does not mean you deserve respect for it. i won a lottery ticket once that does not mean i am good at it. and by the way this original poster is acing even a blind dog found a bone. 

and you think these cobia tournaments around here are getting close to the marlin tournaments around the world. you just stated how clueless you actually are.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

you know i just read the article and you made it sound like you have some kind of skill. you threw a live eel at a cobia and it ate it and you reeled it in. Forgive me if I am wrong but it seemed to me that the other guy spotted the fish and threw at it hooked it and let you reel it in. Reeling a fish in is not catching it. sorry you don't even get the brownie points for that.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sea-r-cy said:


> These? :whistling:











I'll share a bag with ya Ron, but you gotta open them!!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> My question, why would you keep any fish less than 10" long (to eat) in the first place, even if it were legal? Couldn't be more than a bite size piece of meat anyway. :whistling:


Exactly!! :notworthy:


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

where did you go buddy. you wanted to play the game. we done hear any comments from first cobia 2013. 

sorry maybe he is the real fisherman we all want to be is out catching record 10" snappers that he actually docent know what they are and feeling like we all want to be like him.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

He is a lot better than me. I only caught the 7th cobia of the 2013 season. 
Maybe next year will be better.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I caught the first Cobia of 1970 and my Father caught the first one in 1940..


 this just made me laugh. I'm late to this thread, but glad I clicked. What a tool.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmmm, this sign seems appropriate for this thread . . .


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

He isn't just a tool. He's a Langstrom 7" Gangley Wrench.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

I sure hope I never do anything to piss you fellas off! Damn!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone know a good angler that can teach a man how to catch cobia ?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

startzc said:


> Actually newb, this guy beat you by 2 days, and I would bet my retirement that there were others caught before that but they felt no need to be patted on the back by a bunch of privileged googan d-bags that come into town and spend $10,000 to win $5000. In other words, welcome to the forum, now eat a dick.
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/tommy-holmes-first-2013-cobia-147109/
> 
> Just to keep this on track, whatever you call them those grey mangrove bastards are delicious.


Holy hell I about spit my beer all over the living room :thumbup:


----------

